# Observation Care - Can I bill a NST 59025-26



## dlgordon (Jun 20, 2008)

Can I bill a NST 59025-26 when an OB patient is in the hospital under observation (99234) and my OB Dr. orders the NST?


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Absolutley, as long as they provide a written report of the study and a hospital radiologist will not be billing for the performance and interpretation.

Kris


----------

